# Keto diet/Low carb protein shakes



## Luke79 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey all, this is my first post so here it goes. Typical story I guess, I'm 33 now, let myself go a bit. I weigh 13 stone, I'm 5'11 and have lost any muscle definition I had a few years back and have gained a belly along the way. I was never particularly bulky, but was defined to a degree that I was happy with my body. Now I won't even take my top off at the beach. I've been doing lots of research and want to give the Keto diet a go, and combine that with protein shakes with as little carbs in the shake that I can. This is proving to be a total minefield though, there are so many on the market. Does anyone have any advide on the best shake? I am commited to this weight loss and gaining muscle defintion, I have a rowing machine, a treadmill and a swimming pool at my disposal. I enjoy using the rowing machine and I'm happy to go running and swimming. I'm just about to purchase a weights bench so I can work out at home....or would a gym be better suited to my needs? I have recently left my job on my own accord so I have plenty of time on my hands and money isn't an issue. I've always put muscle on easily, and I can stick to a eating plan no problem. I'm just not sure on when I should be taking my shakes, when I should be working out and what the best form of work out would be. And if the Keto diet would be best suited to me? I just want to lose the belly and have some muscle definition, I'm not aiming for Brad Pitt in Fight Club, I just want to be comfortable in my body again. Sorry for the long post, any help is much appreciated as I'm lost with all the conflicting advice on the internet. Thanks all.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome. If you're doing keto, do you really need the protein shake? Afterall the priority of keto is to get the right amounts of fat, which you aren't really going to get from a PROTEIN shake. Although, keto is good, i've done it in the past, it just gets boring, quickly.

A good low carb shake though is myproteins impact whey isolate - http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_isolate


----------



## Luke79 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation on the shake. I had read that if your going to be working out on the Keto diet you could use a low carb protein shake in conjuction for building lean muscle. Again, I'm totally new to this and I'm finding lots of conflicting information!


----------



## sonorix (Apr 15, 2012)

i would ditch the protein shake, its not necessary and you need to find a way to fatten it up which is unfortunately olive oil and it tastes horrible.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Luke79 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on the shake. I had read that if your going to be working out on the Keto diet you could use a low carb protein shake in conjuction for building lean muscle. Again, I'm totally new to this and I'm finding lots of conflicting information!


Yeah you can use a shake if you want, but its not necessary IMO. But when you're body is in ketosis it is burning the fat for fuel, so protein becomes less of a priority. As long as you get about 70/30 FAT/PROTEIN then it doesn't matter, but I think you will find it difficult to get it right if using protein shakes.

When I did keto I ate loads of bacon, eggs and beef. Google 'keto food' and loads will come up, doubt you'll need your shake then.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I do keto.

Have a look at bulkpowders.co.UK complete protien blend, per serving: 23.3g protein, 0.9g carbohydrate which is about as good as it gets, tastes great and is cheaper than almost anything you will find.

Above comments about fat are not correct. Absence of carbohydrates will put you in ketosis with or without the presence of dietary fat. If you do want to add fat though use double cream, 25ml with 175nl water and these shakes taste like McDonalds.

I use shakes because I essentially do PSMF and need to hit a certain amount of protein a day with minimal calories if you are doing standard keto you should be fine getting enough protein and won't really need shakes and would probably find having that protein as real food more satisfying.

While you are on bulkpowders get a tub of peanut butter, a spoon of that will save you when you are really craving some pudding and has minimal carbs.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Gridlock said:


> I do keto.
> 
> Have a look at bulkpowders.co.UK complete protien blend, per serving: 23.3g protein, 0.9g carbohydrate which is about as good as it gets, tastes great and is cheaper than almost anything you will find.
> 
> ...


Why do people generally eat high fat when following a keto diet then? And isn't PMSF different because you're essentially just aiming to eat protein with minimal fat or carbs.. and is usually very low calorie?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bulkpowders isolate, olive oil, peanut butter and extra thick double cream - blend. mega.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

ki3rz said:


> Why do people generally eat high fat when following a keto diet then? And isn't PMSF different because you're essentially just aiming to eat protein with minimal fat or carbs.. and is usually very low calorie?


High fat is useful in the first few days where you want your body to realise there is an abundance of fat and move into ketosis quicker after that dietary fat has no difference on ketosis, you are either in it or you are not and it is carbs that judge that.

Dr Atkins used to say fat is nessesary/beneficial in Ketosis, but he also made other false claims like calories don't matter in ketogenic diets which is nonsence.

I think people go high fat on keto diets for 4 reasons

1) mistaken belief that it is beneficial.

2) Because they can and fat is tasty

3) high fat helps with seity

4) You have to eat something and fat is readily available

There is nothing wrong with fat in ketogenic diets, bit when people start trying to add fat to change ratios they are just adding calories which slows weight loss. Your body can get all the fat it needs from your belly, which afterall is the point of the diet.

Yes PSMF is very different and essentially starvation calories and active avoidance of fat but it does put your body onto ketosis.

In summary, no need to avoid fat in a ketogenic diet but no need to add it when you don't want it either


----------



## Luke79 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got some decent, detailed lists of the right foods to eat during Keto so I'm hitting the supermarket tomorrow. I think to begin with I'll try the shakes and see how I get on with that. I'm quite interested in PMSF as well now Gridlock. Do you still train though whilst doing PMSF or Keto? And if so what kind of frequency do you exercise and when is the best time to take the shakes?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

protein shake in keto diets are fine. make sure they are Isolate proteins as mentioned above. Dymatize ISO 100, reflex micro whey are examples of good isolates to use.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Google dave palumbos keto diet. Its easy to follow. stick with it with plenty of cardio and your trim right up.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought proper keto you are basically having coconut milk and that's pretty much it ?


----------



## Luke79 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info Goose. I got the Dave Palumbo Keto diet, been to the supermarket and stocked up. Just ordering the Dymatize now, all the reviews are really good so I'm hoping that I'll start seeing results in a couple of weeks. Glad you recommended the Palumbo diet, I was gonna start going hell for leather but he says just low intensity cardio is the best way to go. What would you recommend in terms of times of day for cardio? I'm looking at about 1.5 hours per day, split into two. Think thats too much or not enough? And sorry, last question, when should I be taking my shakes?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

irwit said:


> I thought proper keto you are basically having coconut milk and that's pretty much it ?


You are thinking of something completely different. Paleo diet maybe? Certainly not Keto.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Luke79 said:


> Thanks for the info Goose. I got the Dave Palumbo Keto diet, been to the supermarket and stocked up. Just ordering the Dymatize now, all the reviews are really good so I'm hoping that I'll start seeing results in a couple of weeks. Glad you recommended the Palumbo diet, I was gonna start going hell for leather but he says just low intensity cardio is the best way to go. What would you recommend in terms of times of day for cardio? I'm looking at about 1.5 hours per day, split into two. Think thats too much or not enough? And sorry, last question, when should I be taking my shakes?


All meals should be equal in macros so order should not really be an issue. BUT when I did the keto I had the shake and peanut butter as my 1st, 3rd and 6th meal.

As for the cardio again this depends on the individual.. if going for keto for 12 weeks I would suggest starting off with 45mins cardio post workout.. every 2 weeks increase by 15 mins until 2hours a day is reached. The diets easy its the consistent training and cardio thats tough.

Make sure you replenish glycogen stores once a week, this will kick your metabolism into action!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Luke79 said:


> Thanks for the info Goose. I got the Dave Palumbo Keto diet, been to the supermarket and stocked up. Just ordering the Dymatize now, all the reviews are really good so I'm hoping that I'll start seeing results in a couple of weeks. Glad you recommended the Palumbo diet, I was gonna start going hell for leather but he says just low intensity cardio is the best way to go. What would you recommend in terms of times of day for cardio? I'm looking at about 1.5 hours per day, split into two. Think thats too much or not enough? And sorry, last question, when should I be taking my shakes?


My favourite method of cardio is HIIT


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

ki3rz said:


> My favourite method of cardio is HIIT


apologies - Yes HIIT is good. I just stuck with steady state cardio for what I outlined above.. but best to find out what suits you.


----------

